# Αόριστος των έλκω, ελκύω, προσελκύω



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το Λεξισκόπιο (και όχι μόνο), το *έλκω* δεν έχει άλλους χρόνους. Έναν ξερό παρατατικό του μεσοπαθητικού _έλκομαι_ δίνει (_ελκόμουν_).
Χρόνους έχουν το _ελκύω_ και τα σύνθετά του (_προσελκύω, καθελκύω_ κ.λπ.). 
Για την ακρίβεια, όμως: το αρχαίο _έλκω_ είχε αόριστο _είλκυσα_ και από το _είλκυσα_ προήλθε το μεταγενέστερο _ελκύω_, που έδωσε και τα σύνθετα.

Στα νεοελληνικά πλέον, ο αόριστος του _ελκύω_ είναι _έλκυσα_ (για πολλούς είναι ακόμα αχώνευτοι αυτοί οι αόριστοι) ή ο λόγιος _είλκυσα_ και του *προσελκύω*, *προσείλκυσα* ή *προσέλκυσα*. Δεν είναι σωστοί οι τύποι _*προσήλκυσε / *προσήλκυσαν_.

Επίσης: Το ΛΚΝ περιλαμβάνει λήμματα _παρέλκυση_, _παρελκυστικός_, όχι όμως ρήμα _παρελκύω_, που σημαίνει «τρενάρω» (delay, obstruct). Το ρήμα υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο Μείζον. Στο διαδίκτυο δεν βρήκα πολλά παραδείγματα.

Σε όλα τα λεξικά υπάρχει πάντως το *παρέλκει*, με τη σημασία του «περιττεύει» (is needless / unnecessary).


----------



## ppan (Nov 8, 2009)

Και σε όλες τις μεγάλες πίστες και τα σκυλάδικα μαζί με τα ποτά προσφέρονται τα παρελκόμενα!


----------

